# Der Gaming-Laptop der Zukunft



## Jami (3. Januar 2009)

Bin vor kurzem auf das hier gestoßen :
Prime Gaming Laptop mit 3 OLED Screens
Ist ziemlich interessant. Es geht um eine Designstudie für ein Gaming-Laptop auf OLED-Basis. Wer googelt, findet noch sehr viel mehr darüber.


----------



## Nostrasus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Gaming-Laptp der Zukunft*

schon interessant aber das braucht man net so unbedingt

wart ma ab, in 10 jahren gibt noch besseres


----------



## TMX (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Gaming-Laptp der Zukunft*

Ja, irgendwann wird jede ehmals neue Technologie abgelöst. 

Wobei ich die Zukunft im mobilen Spielebereich eher in externer Grafik sehen.


----------



## Nostrasus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Gaming-Laptp der Zukunft*

möglicherweise

da musste wahrscheinlich net mehr am pc sitzen und zocken sondern bewegen um den spielfigur zu bewegen so ähnlich wie bei wii


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Gaming-Laptp der Zukunft*

Sehr interessanter Lappy , eccht cool.
Aber fuer den Preis , der wahrscheinlich sehr hoch ist, bzw sein wird , könnte man sich einen viel cooleren PC kaufen.


----------



## Jami (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Gaming-Laptp der Zukunft*

deswegen bin ich verfechter des guten alten Personal Computers 
Ne im Ernst, Laptops werden zwar immer billigewr, aber für den Preis eines solchen Laptops, oder eines Gaminglaptops, kann man sich meisten ein Triple SLI/CrossfireX System gönnen.


----------

